# Best External Filter for 600l Tank?? what are you using?



## shell30984 (Jun 13, 2009)

Hi,
Im looking for an external filter for my new 5ft tank, and have read many reviews on Fx5's and eheim filters and not sure what is best? they are a little out of my price range - so was wondering if they were worth it etc????

any feedback would be great??


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

FX5's seem to get great reviews. Have you tried looking on ebay for a second hand one?

What do you plan to stock?


----------



## shell30984 (Jun 13, 2009)

yeah ive read they are great!! but hard to come across a second hand one 

i've got a 4ft tank at the min, with 2x oscars and other cichlids, but they are all young so wanted to get them in a bigger tank now. i have 2x internal filters in the 4ft - so im quite new to the externals.


----------



## goldie1212 (Mar 5, 2010)

fx5, i run one on my 6ft and one on my 4ft, both 2nd hand, i paid £80 for 1 and £70 for the other. check out aquarist classifieds, theres always 2nd hand ones available, usually around £80-£100 :2thumb:


----------



## goldie1212 (Mar 5, 2010)

Fluval FX5 | eBay

Fluval FX5 (£110) at Aquarist Classifieds

they do seem to be a bit thin on the ground at the moment for some reason, but they are there if you look around :2thumb:


----------



## Moogloo (Mar 15, 2010)

Personally, id be running two seperate filters on the tank, that way you have a backup for when you clean them/incase something goes wrong.

I like the Tetratec 1200 and i used an Eheim Classic filled just with sponges as a back up, never had a problem.


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

Check the All Pond Solutions website.


----------



## roareruk (Sep 12, 2011)

on a 600ltr tank i wouldnt run anything less than two fx5s especialy with cichlids largest tank i ever ran was a 400ltr and that had two fx5s but it was heavily stocked close too 100 malawis in there anything larger which i nearly did before i got out of the hobby i was going to run a filter sump something worth looking into


----------



## chalky76 (Aug 23, 2007)

Moogloo said:


> Personally, id be running two seperate filters on the tank, that way you have a backup for when you clean them/incase something goes wrong.
> 
> I like the Tetratec 1200 and i used an Eheim Classic filled just with sponges as a back up, never had a problem.


^^^This^^^ the Fx5 is really good but I would also strongly reccomend a double external set up. Like has been stated if one fails then at least you have some filtration whilst you sort out anotherone :2thumb::2thumb::2thumb:


----------



## goldie1212 (Mar 5, 2010)

i run 2 internal fluval 4+ along with the fx5, that way ive still got water movement and filtration without the expense of buying in 2 very pricey externals. so far, touch wood, my fx5 filters have never had a problem anyway :2thumb:


----------



## Saltywench (Oct 11, 2011)

Morgan Freeman said:


> Check the All Pond Solutions website.


I second that! I've got one of these and I've got to say...its the absolute nuts!


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur (Jan 18, 2009)

We use Eheim externals 2213s and a 2215 on our turtle tanks and have never had a problem.

The spares are readily available and they seem to run for years. We use Alfagrog in them.

Have a look at the Zooplus website - they were the cheapest by a long way and also had discounts for first orders and free p&p.


----------

